# L.A.



## Myrmeleon (Dec 2, 2018)

For Christmas this year, I told my folks I didn't want material a material gift, I wanted one day in L.A. to go anyplace I wished within reason (we are visiting relatives). Do any of you have ideas on where I should go? It should be relatively close to L.A., avoid the fires, and be legal to hunt inverts in. I was thinking of the area north of big Morongo and northwest of joshua tree. Also, does anybody know if it's legal to collect in big morongo?


----------



## Minty (Dec 2, 2018)

@BoyFromLA might be able to help.


----------



## The Snark (Dec 2, 2018)

Morongo Valley has several nature preserves. But outside the tourist zone you have most of San Bernardino county to stomp and collect in. It's a 1 1/2 -2 hour drive to Morongo from the general LA area.


----------



## BoyFromLA (Dec 2, 2018)

As much as I would like to help, i do not know any such place for myself either, with that specific goals, especially a place where it’s legal to collect wild animals.


----------



## chanda (Dec 2, 2018)

Unfortunately, this isn't really the best time of year to collect inverts. They are much more plentiful in the warmer months of late spring and summer. Best of luck to you, though!


----------



## Myrmeleon (Dec 2, 2018)

The Snark said:


> Morongo Valley has several nature preserves. But outside the tourist zone you have most of San Bernardino county to stomp and collect in. It's a 1 1/2 -2 hour drive to Morongo from the general LA area.


So I was playing around with some GIS maps and found this treasure: https://blm-egis.maps.arcgis.com/apps/webappviewer/index.html?id=6f0da4c7931440a8a80bfe20eddd7550
Apparently most of Morongo Valley is BLM land, does anybody happen to know if its legal?
Edit: NVM that chunk west of joshua tree and east of san gorgonio is sand to snow national monument. However, it is owned by BLM so I guess they will be less strict than the National Park Service? Will contact BLM for details and maybe getting a permit.


----------



## Myrmeleon (Dec 2, 2018)

BoyFromLA said:


> As much as I would like to help, i do not know any such place for myself either, with that specific goals, especially a place where it’s legal to collect wild animals.


Hopefully the internet will provide the answers to both of us!


----------



## Myrmeleon (Dec 2, 2018)

chanda said:


> Unfortunately, this isn't really the best time of year to collect inverts. They are much more plentiful in the warmer months of late spring and summer. Best of luck to you, though!


So I have seen (using iNaturalist). I don't really have any other choice until I leave for college (looking in CA) so for now I'll have to make the best with what I have. Besides, can't really complain given that my family can even afford a cross country trip every year for which I am grateful. Also, do you happen to know if there are inverts I shouldn't bother looking for because they will burrow deep/dormancy/estivation? Or any that will not be greatly affected by the seasons for example some common scorps, maybe trapdoors?


----------



## The Snark (Dec 2, 2018)

Usually: no collecting in National parks of monuments. BLM has their own rules and you need to contact them. National Forests and State Parks, permit required.


----------



## Myrmeleon (Dec 2, 2018)

The Snark said:


> Usually: no collecting in National parks of monuments. BLM has their own rules and you need to contact them. National Forests and State Parks, permit required.


Really? National Forests? I was under the impression that they were legal. Ah well, I wasn't planning on visiting any anyway because of the fires. Guess I could also try contacting private landowners, maybe offer them some money in exchange for this little excursion.


----------



## Myrmeleon (Dec 3, 2018)

On a side note I'd be willing to collect other things that I wouldn't normally go after if people want them (true spiders, wierd things, etc.). Just PM me if you have a request.


----------



## Fox402 (Dec 8, 2018)

BLM and Forest Service don't typically regulate wildlife, they leave that to the states except in special circumstances such as monuments. So if California requires a permit or license for invert collecting, then that's what you'll need on regular BLM or USFS lands.


----------

